# Mauszeiger mit Eigenleben



## hhotte (23. November 2003)

Hallo !

Ich habe soeben SUSE 9.0 installiert, lief eigentlich alles problemlos. Jedoch habe ich folgendes Problem. 

- Rechner ein
- Bereits beim Anmelden ist der Mauszeiger verschuden. Einloggen als root oder user. Maus ist immer noch weg, funktioniert aber anscheinend. 
- Nach dem Userwechsel egal wohin ist die Maus wieder da und alles funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Hat jemand eine Ide wie man das abstellen kann ? 

habe keine Lust immer 2 mal einzuloggen.

Grüße

Hotte


----------



## JohannesR (23. November 2003)

Was für eine Maus hast du, und woran läuft sie? USB oder PS/2? Com-Port? 
Was steht in der /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 in der Sektion "InputDevice"?


----------



## hhotte (24. November 2003)

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver       "mouse"
  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"
  Option       "ButtonNumber" "5"
  Option       "Buttons" "5"
  Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"
  Option       "Name" "Autodetection"
  Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"
  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"
  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

PS2 Mouse  Radmaus Fujitsu M-S48


----------



## Christian Fein (24. November 2003)

Schalte den GPM aus.
Das ist die Mouse auf der Konsole, die "beisst" sich manchmal mit der mouse in 
XFree86


----------



## hhotte (24. November 2003)

*GPM aus*

Hallo,

danke für den Tip! Bitte sag mir wie man den GPM ausschaltet. 

Danke


----------



## JohannesR (24. November 2003)

```
# /etc/init.d/gpm stop
# update-rc.d -f gpm remove
```

Vermute ich mal.


----------



## hhotte (24. November 2003)

*2. befehl hat nicht funktioniert*

horstadmin@linux:~> /etc/init.d/gpm stop
Shutting down console mouse support (gpm)                            done
horstadmin@linux:~> update-rc.d -f gpm remove
bash: update-rc.d: command not found
horstadmin@linux:~>


Was hab ich falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Christian Fein (24. November 2003)

*Re: 2. befehl hat nicht funktioniert*



> _Original geschrieben von hhotte _
> *horstadmin@linux:~> /etc/init.d/gpm stop
> Shutting down console mouse support (gpm)                            done
> horstadmin@linux:~> update-rc.d -f gpm remove
> ...



reicht erstmal zum testen wie sich die maus verhaelt wenn du gpm ausgeschalten hast 
ohne das startscript zu loeschen


----------



## hhotte (24. November 2003)

*Unverändert*

Nach wie vor das gleiche Problem. 

Hochfahren.... mein Mauszeiger
Nach ALT STRG ENTF  wechsel in neuen Benutzer, egal wen und ob es der gleiche wie vorher ist
Siehe da die Maus ist da


----------



## Christian Fein (24. November 2003)

Tritt das nur bei einem Windowmanager auf oder bei vielen verschiedenen?


----------



## hhotte (24. November 2003)

*KDE*

Beim normalen Booten immer im KDE was Anderes hab ich noch nicht probiert, da kenn ich mich auch nicht aus.


----------



## JohannesR (24. November 2003)

*Re: Unverändert*



> _Original geschrieben von hhotte _
> *Nach wie vor das gleiche Problem.
> 
> Hochfahren.... mein Mauszeiger
> ...



Ist ja auch logisch, bei einem Neustart wird der GPM ja auch wieder vom init-Daemon gestartet.  Deshalb solltest du ja die Startscripte löschen.
Anscheinend gibt es das update-rc.d-Script bei dir nicht. Mach es stattdessen per

```
# rm /etc/rc*.d/*gpm*
```


----------



## Christian Fein (24. November 2003)

*Re: Re: Unverändert*



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Ist ja auch logisch, bei einem Neustart wird der GPM ja auch wieder vom init-Daemon gestartet.  Deshalb solltest du ja die Startscripte löschen.
> Anscheinend gibt es das update-rc.d-Script bei dir nicht. Mach es stattdessen per
> *
> ...



oder X lieber von Handstarten


----------



## hhotte (24. November 2003)

Hab ich ausgeführt,
jedoch ohne jede Auswirkung. 

Was könnte man sonst noch probieren ?


----------



## Christian Fein (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hhotte _
> *Hab ich ausgeführt,
> jedoch ohne jede Auswirkung.
> 
> Was könnte man sonst noch probieren ? *



Und danach wieder in den Runlevel 5 gefahren?

init 1 
[root password]
init 5

testen


----------



## hhotte (24. November 2003)

Ich habe den Befehl in einer Konsole eigegeben und den PC einfach komplett neu gestartet. 

Sorry ich habe Linux erst seit 1 Monat und nachdem ich beim Upgrade von 8.2 uaf 9.0 ein Änliches Problem mit der Grfigkarte hatte ( Auflösung nich o.k. nach neuem Benutzer wie gehabt ) Problem beseitigt war mir das zu blöd und ich hab das system platt gemacht und Linux 9.0 neu installiert. Seither habe ich dieses lästige Problem mit der Maus.


----------



## JohannesR (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hhotte _
> *Ich habe den Befehl in einer Konsole eigegeben und den PC einfach komplett neu gestartet.
> 
> Sorry ich habe Linux erst seit 1 Monat und nachdem ich beim Upgrade von 8.2 uaf 9.0 ein Änliches Problem mit der Grfigkarte hatte ( Auflösung nich o.k. nach neuem Benutzer wie gehabt ) Problem beseitigt war mir das zu blöd und ich hab das system platt gemacht und Linux 9.0 neu installiert. Seither habe ich dieses lästige Problem mit der Maus. *



Du hast *SuSE* 9.0, Linux ist *nicht* nur SuSE 

(Komisch, fast alle SuSE-Nutzer sagen bei der Frage nach der Distribution "Linux" )


----------



## hhotte (25. November 2003)

Danke für die Begriffserklärung SUSE....LINUX...

Hast Du noch einen konstruktiven Vorschlag zu Lösung meines Problems ?


----------



## honey_bunny (17. Januar 2004)

Danke... mir hat's echt geholfen!


----------

